# Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht



## quincy73 (1. Mai 2017)

Moin Boardies!
An Pfingsten steht endlich wieder ein Angeltörn nach Kiel an. Daher wollte ich mal bei euch nachfragen, ob bzw. wenn überhaupt, wo am ehesten was auf Dorsch geht. Innenförde, Aussenförde oder eher weit draußen? Eher Gufis, Pilker/Beifänger oder Blinker bzw. Wobbler? Boot mit starkem Motor wird gemietet. Letztes Jahr war die Ausbeute trotz zahlreicher Fahrt- und Wurfkilometer bei über 30° und Ententeich leider eher mager, dennoch war es ein tolles WE...Danke im voraus und liebe Grüße! #h


----------



## engelhai (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

Die letzten beiden Ausfahrten auf der Förde haben bei uns Massen von Minidorschen und Miniwittlingen gebracht , so das wir beide Male das Fischen abgebrochen haben. Kaum mal ein massiger Dorsch dabei. Vieleicht ändert sich ja noch was im Laufe des Jahres. Allein , mir fehlt der Glaube.#d


----------



## Möwe01 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

Moin Quincy 73,
das mit den Minidorschen kann ich bestätigen.
War 3 Tage vor Schleimünde. Kontakt satt aber fast nur Minis. 3 Tage 6 Stück massig. Da werden wir wohl noch warten müssen.


----------



## quincy73 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

Hm ok, das hört sich nach ähnlich schwierigen Bedingungen wie letztes Jahr an...aber naja, etwas Zeit ist ja noch. Mit welchen Ködern habt ihr denn (überwiegend) geangelt?


----------



## Jan1982 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

Hi, tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und angel nicht auf Dorsch. Du fängst wirklich nur 15-30 com Dinger und angelst so die Dorsche tot, die wir ansonsten in 1-2 Jahren wieder fangen könnten. Du kannst zur Zeit aber sehr erfolgreich Hornhechte fangen, zum Beispiel in den Flachwasserbereichen südlich von Schilksee oder vor Bülk. Das läuft super. Und wenn Du genug davon gefangen hast kannst Du auch mit Buttlöffel und Wurm auf den Sandbänken vor Schönberg Platte fangen! Oder auch in der Förde bei Falckenstein, usw.

Ich bin da oft unterwegs und auch alle anderen Angler die ich gesprochen habe, haben seid gut einem Jahr keine maßigen Dorsche mehr vor Kiel gefangen. Die Angelkutter sollen auch bei den alten Hotspots weiter draußen nichts fangen...

Die Zeit fürs Dorschangeln in der Ostsee kommt sicher wieder, aber 1-2 Jahre müssen wir noch Geduld haben, denke ich.

VG, Jan


----------



## quincy73 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Hi, tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und angel nicht auf Dorsch. Du fängst wirklich nur 15-30 com Dinger und angelst so die Dorsche tot, die wir ansonsten in 1-2 Jahren wieder fangen könnten. Du kannst zur Zeit aber sehr erfolgreich Hornhechte fangen, zum Beispiel in den Flachwasserbereichen südlich von Schilksee oder vor Bülk. Das läuft super. Und wenn Du genug davon gefangen hast kannst Du auch mit Buttlöffel und Wurm auf den Sandbänken vor Schönberg Platte fangen! Oder auch in der Förde bei Falckenstein, usw.
> 
> Ich bin da oft unterwegs und auch alle anderen Angler die ich gesprochen habe, haben seid gut einem Jahr keine maßigen Dorsche mehr vor Kiel gefangen. Die Angelkutter sollen auch bei den alten Hotspots weiter draußen nichts fangen...
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,
Danke für dein Feedback! Mal sehen, wir werden ohnehin nur mit Gufi und Einzelhaken angeln und schonend releasen, falls es so sein sollte. Das mit den Hornis hatte ich auch schon als Alternative im Kopf. Wir machen einfach das Beste draus, letztlich geht es bei so einem WE ja auch nicht nur ums Fische fangen...
LG!


----------



## Brutzlaff (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

Die letzten Male habe ich in Kiel selbst mit Gummis von 12 und 14cm die kleinstdorsche gefangen.... Einige nicht mal größer als der Köder...


----------



## engelhai (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

Die Hoffnung das in 2 Jahren die Dorsche groß sind, teile ich da nicht. Bis dahin werden Sie in den Schleppnetzen enden.|gr:


----------



## quincy73 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

So, zurück von der Förde. Leider gab es keine Überraschungen, Dorsch ist dort absolut tot. Der Versuch auf Platte mit Wattis endete zu oft mit Minidorschen bzw. -wittlingen, so dass auch das keine Option war. Wir habe dann Hornis geangelt, was auch ok war. Abgesehen davon war es aber wieder ein tolles WE und dennoch, nach diesen beiden "Pleitejahren" wird uns die Förde angeltechnisch so bald nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## angelotti79 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde bzw. Bucht*

Hallo
Sind in der zweiten Juli-Hälfte in Heikendorf. Kann mir jemand sagen ob von der Langeland oder Wicking gefangen wird, vor allem  was ???  Ob die auch auf Dorsch versuchen oder " nur " auf Plattfisch. 
Danke im Voraus.


----------

